# Do I need a heater if i have no fish?



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I only have plants now in a new tank. What is the low end of the temp for the plants?


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

I would imagine that each type of plant has optimum growing temperatures and that temperatures in the 'wild' are considerably more variable than those we tend to keep in our house.

My guess is that a heater is not required for a plant only tank but the best solution is for you to try it and see how well it works out.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No heater with a plant only tank should be ok. A lot depends on how warm/cold you keep your house. Most plants seem to do their best in the range of 72-82 degrees. A little cooler or hotter will also so do, as long as the fluctuations are not severe.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I didn't use a heater on my 10g w/36w for a long time. Plants grew just fine at a temp ranging from a low of 70 to a high of almost 80. 

Noticed they grew a bit better toward the lower end, but that is just my experience.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

When I had a medium/high light tank at 60-65f, the plants did absolutely nothing. I threw a heater in there and the plants took off! If the room is 70+, I think you will be fine, but lower and there might be problems.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Minsc said:


> When I had a medium/high light tank at 60-65f, the plants did absolutely nothing. I threw a heater in there and the plants took off! If the room is 70+, I think you will be fine, but lower and there might be problems.


Good info here. thanks.

My tank temp is 65 w/ 2.6 wpg tek T5 lighting. Guess I'll have to put that heater in.


----------

